# Meyer Lot Pro For Sale -- BEST OFFER



## andyman5001 (Oct 31, 2008)

Selling my 8' steel LotPro. This plow is complete with wiring harness, truck mount, and joystick controller. This will fit a 2008-2016 Ford Super Duty. It has the EZ Mount hook up with a single plug. It has newer rams, hoses and cutting edge. I have spare rams and hoses for back up or emergency repair. I will also throw in a homemade back-up buddy.

This plow must be picked up by seller, as I no longer have a truck to hook it up to. Located in NE Ohio (44256).


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A price would help. And why did you paint it white?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> A price would help. And why did you paint it white?


Yellow is ugly:laugh:


----------



## andyman5001 (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with iceyman. Plus white matched my truck. 

This plow has just been tentatively sold on another sight. I have an offer for $1000 cash. I will remove post when it actually sells.


----------



## andyman5001 (Oct 31, 2008)

SOLD!!!


----------

